# Bad hair week



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Well I guess it has just been a bad hair week in my house. I have been trying to grow Jake out. Yesterday he was on my lap and I found matts. LOTS of them and big ones.  they are on his bottom and the inside of his back legs. 
I comb him out every other night. I thought that was going to be enough but I guess not. I am going to probably have to cut him down today when I am done cutting out all the matts. I hope not.... but i also don't feel like he can stand being combed every single night.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly is going short today. It's only been a month since her last haircut but it's already too long so there goes another 75 dollars! I think we will go shorter this time so scared of what she will look like!

She doesn't get much matts though only in her armpits. I think little Jake looks good short He is always cute!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gosh grooming is so expensive for you guys.. It costs me £25-35 (don't count Lola's recent groom, that was a misunderstanding! Lol! But usually a lovely job). 

Donna, see how you go with busting the matts. You might just have to keep those areas a bit shorter if they are prone it matting.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Gosh grooming is so expensive for you guys.. It costs me £25-35 (don't count Lola's recent groom, that was a misunderstanding! Lol! But usually a lovely job).
> 
> Donna, see how you go with busting the matts. You might just have to keep those areas a bit shorter if they are prone it matting.


It's his whole body. I think it is the cross back to the cocker instead of to a poodle. My groomer said he us curly like a poodle but with the texture of a cocker. I am part way through him groom. He us such a trooper. He is however going to end up with pipe cleaner legs  
Can't wait to see Molly. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Half way. Time for a bath and a blow dry. Then finish up. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw Donna... He looks gorgeous!!! As always! Looking gorgeous is easy when your Jake!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Bath. Check.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I like my Max short. He is easy to groom. Plus all those horrible seeds are easier to get out. He is much cooler in the heat. And to my eyes he looks cute and still very beautiful!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

And done! Just don't look to close. My back is killing.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Jake looks super cute!! You did a great job maybe next time I will drive down and have you cut Molly She is still at Salon Pucci been there since 10:15am and it's now 2:47pm. I am scared to see her cause it's going to be shorter she will likely be all ears 75 dollars plus the 20 dollar tip I have never paid that much for my own hair so I better not cry when I see her. Hopefully this one will last more than a month!

Jake is a doll I could so squeeze him all day


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Jake looks super cute!! You did a great job maybe next time I will drive down and have you cut Molly She is still at Salon Pucci been there since 10:15am and it's now 2:47pm. I am scared to see her cause it's going to be shorter she will likely be all ears 75 dollars plus the 20 dollar tip I have never paid that much for my own hair so I better not cry when I see her. Hopefully this one will last more than a month!
> 
> Jake is a doll I could so squeeze him all day


Can't wait to see her. I bet she is beautiful. It it's so expensive!! Willow is going to have to go to a groomer. No way she will sit still for me. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love him!!! He looks so cuddly.. you did a fab job Donna. Now put your feet up or get jake and willow to walk on your back!!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Jake looks gorgeous! Such a good boy, too!

Renee, I pay $43 US, maybe you should come down here!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Suze wow that is an amazing price we pay 75 dollars and give the groomer girl a 20 dollar tip......she is amazing with Molly so worth it! We love Marlene she is the best!! We know Molly is well cared for Now she is so short she will be able to go at least 2-3 months........love her soft fleecy fur and her yummy lavender smell I just want to keep sniffing her She is my little crack lamb ha


----------

